# What bit do I use for cutting tenons



## Jay Dee (Dec 11, 2004)

I saw in the book Router Majic by Bill Hylton a jig that could be used to cut tennons but the only problem is that It did not say what bit you should use, Do I use a straight bit, a dado?

Also who makes a good set of cope & stick bits as well as a raised panel bit?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Johnny, cutting a tenon can be done with any straight bit. Not knowing the requirements of this particular jig I will give a general answer. The larger the diameter of the bit should mean less passes and a smoother tenon. A dado bit is just a straight cutting bit sized to match a wood thickness. The Woodworkers Journal December 2004 issue has a plan for building a horizontal router table. That is about as good as it gets for cutting tenons. Many companies make good quality bits. You might check out one of the site sponsors, Holbren is moving their facility and all their in stock bits and sets are 40% off till the end of February. Saving money never hurts.


----------



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

I like to use a solid carbide upward spiral bit when cutting M&T joints. I use a plunge router for ease of plunge also. I like using 1/2" shank bits for strength during the cuts.


----------



## Jay Dee (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks for the advice and I was thinking of using a horizantal table for the tennons. Could you also tell me who sells the Holbren bits?


----------



## saltysteele (Jan 22, 2005)

Well, I would like to thank you, aniceone. However, my wife will probably not be too happy with the $110 I just dropped at Holburn. Saved $65, though! S W T!

I'm new to routering and was looking for some good bits, including rabbeting, rale and stile and round overs. Now I've got em!

By the way, Johnny-
They are a sponser of this site, and as I was reading these posts, their add was at the top of the page. Just fyi. Go snag some bits!


----------

